

Ask HN: Why are app stores split by country, and what can be done about it? - alextp

I can think of only one reason, which is intellectual property rights of third-party media, but this doesn't seem to cover the huge difference observed in apps (for example) between here in Brazil and in the US. Does anyone know why is it like this, and what can be done to change this?
======
tobylane
Currency, politics, local mobile networks, vital function (e.g. Netflix),
local requirements (app store servers, or individual app info) and stupidity.

